# Why would my husband want me to evict him?



## Tberry (May 20, 2017)

We are getting a divorce and it is very bitter. He said he is leaving at the end of the month. He has been paying 50% of the bills for the last three weeks. He is keeping the rest of his paycheck so he can move out. He makes significantly more than I do. So this has been a financial strain on me, especially with Christmas. The marital home is in my name but as I understand stand it, you can’t evict someone from the marital home legally. We live in Florida. He is blackmailing me by saying he will shut off the electric (it’s in his name) after he leaves, when he knows full well the deposit they want to put it in my name is something I can’t afford. So I can’t switch it. How could a man cut off the electric to the house his wife and kids still live in? Would that even be allowed? He is a huge manipulator and I am trying to figure out the reason he wants an eviction notice. So he can say I threw him out? Any ideas?

I won’t be online much longer and can respond to questions in the morning. He’s exhausting.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

If at all possible, you need to secure legal counsel as soon as possible and utilize them to help you navigate these issues.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Once he moves out you can file for spousal and child support. You can ask for an expedited emergency hearing especially if he cuts off the power. You're going to have to come up with some temporary measures to get the power back on or else you'll need to find temporary housing until the situation is resolved. 

Who cares why he wants you to send him an eviction notice? It's ridiculous to even think of such a thing, and no, not only can you not evict a spouse from the marital home, even if you could you certainly aren't going to send him an eviction notice, mainly because that's exactly what he wants you to do, in the midst of all his other threats. 

You really need an attorney but I understand that money is extremely tight since you don't even have the money for a utility services deposit. Perhaps there are joint accounts you can access or run up the credit cards if you have to.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

See an attorney. Put it on one of his credit cards...or a joint card. They can do temporary maintenance so the lower paid spouse isn't out on the street. There is no legal separation in Florida, but I think there is still emergency child support. Like he can't just quit the family if he was the main support. 

It's not easy. It's not pretty. But do what you have to to be ok with the kids.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Him, he...

A large, earned chunk of pure Mean placed just ahead of SOB.

I hope he gets his Just Rewards.
With no regard, nor respect to just proportion.

Hammered, into the ground, one bump-lump at a time.
Until his head and hair are no longer visible.


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

Tberry said:


> How could a man cut off the electric to the house his wife and kids still live in? .


I could only imagine that your husband is a scumbag, or you haven't been very nice and he's fighting fire with fire.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Unfortunately, I don't know why someone can go from love to hate and forget all the great times you had together. 

I just wish you all the best and I hope he's just saying all those things because he's angry his marriage is breaking apart. That he wouldn't actually do what he says.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you get to a lawyer asap?

It does not matter what sill scheme he thinks he's cooking up. Whatever it is not something you should participate in. So just do not give him an eviction notice. You cannot evict him. 

You need a court order that says he cannot cut of the utilities. Do not give him an eviction notice no matter what he is asking for. If he gets belligerent about this, call the police. Now the police can ban him from the home if he gets over belligerent of physically violent.


----------



## Tberry (May 20, 2017)

marriageontherocks2 said:


> I could only imagine that your husband is a scumbag, or you haven't been very nice and he's fighting fire with fire.


He is a manipulative scumbag, and a cheating piece of sh*t pig sorry excuse for a man. That's the only reason why he wants to do that. Because he wants to continue to hurt me.


----------



## Tberry (May 20, 2017)

My husband is a liar. He is a manipulator. He is a cheater, multiple times. He is an emotional and verbal abuser. He will do whatever he can to hurt me, short of actually hitting me and leaving evidence. Even if he really won't turn off the electric, him saying he will if I don't do what he wants is more manipulation. He is stressing me so much that I have been vomiting every morning for 3 weeks now. He is taking a toll on my physical health as well as my emotional health. I just want him gone. He said he is leaving on December 30th. I hope he follows through. I just don't know why he would want an eviction notice (even though that's not even possible). I am wondering what he in concocting now, to try to stay one step ahead of him. It's fight or flight time for me and I always want to be a head of him. That being said, I don't have money for an attorney but I do have a membership in LegalShield which offers legal advice for free and will help me with all of the forms I need to fill out. They will not represent me without paying over $2k which is impossible. Even if the court makes him pay it I still need to pay it up front first. So I don't think I will have an attorney for court. 

Why on earth would this man need an eviction notice? So he isn't tied to the utilities anymore? So he can claim I tossed him on the street? I'm out of ideas. He has something up his sleeve, just need to figure out what he's trying to pull. 

Says his "lawyer" told him to get the eviction notice in return for him signing something that says he won't shut off the utilities on me. I think his "lawyer" needs to go back to law school.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Go meet with lawyers in the area. Meet with a lot of them. Most/many will have free initial consults. This has a couple of benefits. 1, whomever you meet with first, he can't. 2. You'll find one that is comfortable enough with your situation to know they'll get paid out of the eventual settlement.

Also, check with women's/victims rights groups/shelters in the area. If you've been emotionally and verbally abused, they will be able to direct you to proper resources for your situation.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

dubsey said:


> You'll find one that is comfortable enough with your situation to know they'll get paid out of the eventual settlement.


How do you know that? Even if divorce attorneys will take a case on contingency, and even if there are such attorneys in her geographic area, there must be sufficient assets to pay those fees. I'm not seeing anywhere in her posts that they have a boat load of money stashed away in assets that will be distributed at settlement that could be used to pay attorneys fees.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It could be that he doesn't have an attorney and he's just blowing smoke. Thinking he's doing something tricky, when he's just being a dumbass. 

Go through your legal thing....file for temporary support. NOW


----------

